# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهلت ثبت نام کنکور. ضروری

## shadi.m.75

سلام. اگه واقعا مطمئنید جواب سوالمو بدین. سوالم اینه که تا 28 بهمن فقط فرصت مونده واسه ثبت نام؟ اخه فک کنم اسفند ماه هم یه مهلت کوجولو میدن واسه ثبت نام. میخواستم بدونم که امسالم توی اسفند اون مهلت رو حتما میدن یا نه؟ ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین.

----------


## amirdostaneh

> سلام. اگه واقعا مطمئنید جواب سوالمو بدین. سوالم اینه که تا 28 بهمن فقط فرصت مونده واسه ثبت نام؟ اخه فک کنم اسفند ماه هم یه مهلت کوجولو میدن واسه ثبت نام. میخواستم بدونم که امسالم توی اسفند اون مهلت رو حتما میدن یا نه؟ ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین.


اصن شک نکن . خوب همین الان ثبت نام کن

----------


## iran-king

معمولا اینکارو میکنن
ولی ریسک در هر صورت جایز نیست.

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shadi.m.75


سلام. اگه واقعا مطمئنید جواب سوالمو بدین. سوالم اینه که تا 28 بهمن فقط فرصت مونده واسه ثبت نام؟ اخه فک کنم اسفند ماه هم یه مهلت کوجولو میدن واسه ثبت نام. میخواستم بدونم که امسالم توی اسفند اون مهلت رو حتما میدن یا نه؟ ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین.


همیشه تمدید می کنن، ولی شما بهتره در همین بازه زمانی که مهلت دادن ثبت نام کنید.*

----------


## shadi.m.75

اخه مشکل اینه که الان نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم. یعنی معلوم نیست که دوباره مهلت بدن یا نه؟

----------


## shadi.m.75

هیشکی نیست قاطعانه نظرشو بده که بازم مهلت میدن یا نه؟

----------


## Aspirant

سلام کسی هست. مگه ثبت نام تا یک اسفند نیست. پس چرا گزینه خرید کارت برای سراسری نیست. کسی کارت اضافه خریداری کرده. من دارم دیوونه میشم.  :Yahoo (17):  از دست سازمان سنجش

----------


## Anis.Es

> سلام کسی هست. مگه ثبت نام تا یک اسفند نیست. پس چرا گزینه خرید کارت برای سراسری نیست. کسی کارت اضافه خریداری کرده. من دارم دیوونه میشم.  از دست سازمان سنجش


احتمالا باز دوباره تاریخ ثبت نام رو تمدید کنن :-

----------


## Mr Sky

*15 تا 18 اسفند تمدید میشه*

----------


## Mohsen2

امروز اخرین مهلت ثبت نامه یا باز م تمدید میشه؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> *15 تا 18 اسفند تمدید میشه*


  							امروز اخرین مهلت ثبت نامه یا باز م تمدید میشه؟

----------


## vahidz771

> کسی کارت اضافه خریداری کرده. من دارم دیوونه میشم.  از دست سازمان سنجش


خریده باشه هم بلیط سینما نیست که بتونه بده بهت  :Yahoo (21): 
کارت اعتباری با مشخصات خریداری میشه دیگه ...
این لینک خریدش هست :
سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------

